# Help with training plan



## cheekudi (Sep 4, 2017)

Hello, our puppy is now 11 weeks old and has been with us for three weeks now. So far he is doing well with his crate training and potty training and has also picked up on basic commands. For socialization, we have been taking him out and exposing him to various environments, people, etc. He gets excited but so far we have not seen him getting nervous or aggressive. We are also going to send him to puppy kinderplay for 2-3 days so that he gets to spend time with other puppies. Given we are brand new pet owners, we were thinking of hiring a personal trainer as well. The part we are struggling with is where to start and what to get out of the trainer. Is there a list of areas \training a puppy should go through as they grow and how many training sessions do puppies typically need? I contacted barkbusters and also looking for recommendations on if $1000 is worth the price. Any guidance\pointers are greatly appreciated. Thanks in advance.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Do they offer a trial training day?
That way you could decide if you want to sign up for their classes.


----------



## trevor1000 (Sep 20, 2013)

I would go to a "Versatile Dog Hunting" club of some kind.
I took my boy twice a month for a summer when he was just over a year old.
This would be way cheaper than a personal trainer, and you have access to many different people.
There was a pile of good information and well educated people that have had hunting dogs for a long time.
The base for hunt training is obedience anyways so even if you do not plan to hunt your dog this would be still very beneficial.
It was great for socialization as well, there were 12-14 dogs and handlers there most days. (it was amazing that there was not 1 incident with fighting or out of control dog's)
There were only 2 other V's there and the rest were GSP's.


----------



## cheekudi (Sep 4, 2017)

Thanks for your reply and great suggestions trevor1000 & texasred!! Will definitely look into dog hunting club around here.


----------

